# Am I being too crazy?



## kaizoku20

I always wanted to move to Japan, it was kind of a dream to me but you know life is life. I ended up in an internship which led me to a job in the IT sector, all this in the middle of my bachelor so I'll take few more years to finish it due to balance between work and studies.

I don't know if I'm being delusional, but I'd like to know how the plan I thought looks like and if I should quit before going more deep into it...

* Finish my bachelor in engineering (3-4 years) 
* Get JLPT from 5 to 3 at least - Even 2 (Already on the way to JLPT5)
* Save as much and keep working
* (Already doing this) Meet people from the country to speak / make friends.

Then on the 4th or 5th year (I'd be 25-26 yo) jump to Japan and accomplish my "dream".

Now... The reality, is it possible? Age, extra time of my bachelor due to work... I want to know if I'm going to have a hard time to do it or not... I don't come from an English speaking country, but I'm bilingual and got certifications for English.


----------



## myrrh

Is what possible? No offense, but I'm not sure I understand "the plan." What type of job do you want and feel qualified for? E.g., by "IT," do you mean proficiency with Microsoft Office Suite (e.g., Word, Excel, Outlook, and PowerPoint), Visio...? Or programming languages, software development, database administration, etc.?

If it's the latter--and you have the experience and certs to back it up--then yes, there should be a job for you. Ads can be found at Daijobs -- https://www.daijob.com/en/ -- and a few other places. Here's another hint: If you do a search in English for the desired position on Yahoo!JAPAN, you will often be able to find job adverts--many posted only on company websites--from a variety of companies in that field. While a number of ads will be for places outside of Japan, many (most?) will be Japan-based. (The search engine can be finicky at times until you get used to it.)

That said, JLPT2 is often the minimum to get hired, with 1 preferred at many places. Remember that there is age discrimination in hiring here as well, with entry-level professional positions becoming progressively harder to find after 25. Given this, and especially if you are without 2 kyu Japanese language ability, the easiest way to get a good professional job in Japan is often to find a position in your specialty at a company in your home country, one with a Japan office (and/or Japanese connections)...and then get transferred. Still, when you feel you're ready, look at the job websites and apply--what do you have to lose?

My two yen, anyway.


----------



## kaizoku20

myrrh said:


> Is what possible? No offense, but I'm not sure I understand "the plan." What type of job do you want and feel qualified for? E.g., by "IT," do you mean proficiency with Microsoft Office Suite (e.g., Word, Excel, Outlook, and PowerPoint), Visio...? Or programming languages, software development, database administration, etc.?
> 
> If it's the latter--and you have the experience and certs to back it up--then yes, there should be a job for you. Ads can be found at Daijobs -- https://www.daijob.com/en/ -- and a few other places. Here's another hint: If you do a search in English for the desired position on Yahoo!JAPAN, you will often be able to find job adverts--many posted only on company websites--from a variety of companies in that field. While a number of ads will be for places outside of Japan, many (most?) will be Japan-based. (The search engine can be finicky at times until you get used to it.)
> 
> That said, JLPT2 is often the minimum to get hired, with 1 preferred at many places. Remember that there is age discrimination in hiring here as well, with entry-level professional positions becoming progressively harder to find after 25. Given this, and especially if you are without 2 kyu Japanese language ability, the easiest way to get a good professional job in Japan is often to find a position in your specialty at a company in your home country, one with a Japan office (and/or Japanese connections)...and then get transferred. Still, when you feel you're ready, look at the job websites and apply--what do you have to lose?
> 
> My two yen, anyway.



My plan is basically:

* Finish bachelor
* Get as much JLPT as possible, minimum 3
* Keep working to get job experience.

My job is related to software development, and although I don't have certifications I can credit job experience and back it up with projects.

Basically my concern is if it's possible to move and work there, even if at first is as a teacher or it's just better to focus on other things as it's unlikely due to age etc.


My


----------



## Cool_Eagle

you are too young.........full life is ahead of you..........i see no mistakes in your plan........and no delusions..........only you have to keep believing in your dream...........if you are having 2nd thoughts........its because...............you are getting double-minded......and finding no attraction in your dreams....or fearful of the sacrifices to make .....in order to fulfill your dream..........you have to self-analyse yourself....................what actually you want............are the sacrifies too much to achieve your dream.............is the dream really worth it..........or not.............it is common that in every day routing jobs and studies...........to get lose track of your dream..........you have to keep yourself in tocuh with your dream..........trhough freindship with japanese people...............knowing thier language.....knowing their culutre........watching movies...........getting know japan online..........etc....or..............decide early to quit your dream............if you find any other thing suitable....................one way to deeply self-analyse yourself to list out all the important factors ........iwht pros and cons............and give the weightage to each factor..........and finally, on the basis of that result............decide..........other common way...........is to do toss...........just throw the coin in the air.........and when it is in the air............look into your heart.........and see........what the heart is wishing for which end of hte coin........(you will instantly know)


----------



## Stevesolar

Cool_Eagle said:


> you are too young.........full life is ahead of you..........i see no mistakes in your plan........and no delusions..........only you have to keep believing in your dream...........if you are having 2nd thoughts........its because...............you are getting double-minded......and finding no attraction in your dreams....or fearful of the sacrifices to make .....in order to fulfill your dream..........you have to self-analyse yourself....................what actually you want............are the sacrifies too much to achieve your dream.............is the dream really worth it..........or not.............it is common that in every day routing jobs and studies...........to get lose track of your dream..........you have to keep yourself in tocuh with your dream..........trhough freindship with japanese people...............knowing thier language.....knowing their culutre........watching movies...........getting know japan online..........etc....or..............decide early to quit your dream............if you find any other thing suitable....................one way to deeply self-analyse yourself to list out all the important factors ........iwht pros and cons............and give the weightage to each factor..........and finally, on the basis of that result............decide..........other common way...........is to do toss...........just throw the coin in the air.........and when it is in the air............look into your heart.........and see........what the heart is wishing for which end of hte coin........(you will instantly know)


Why........................do.........................all..............................your.........................posts.............................look.......................like....................this?.................Is..........................your..........................dot...........................key.............................stuck?..................


----------



## Cool_Eagle

hi moderator!

its my style of writing in informal english...........i hope i havn't broken any forum rules........


----------



## Stevesolar

Cool_Eagle said:


> hi moderator!
> 
> its my style of writing in informal english...........i hope i havn't broken any forum rules........


Not at all - it just looks a bit strange!!


----------



## kaizoku20

Cool_Eagle said:


> you are too young.........full life is ahead of you..........i see no mistakes in your plan........and no delusions..........only you have to keep believing in your dream...........if you are having 2nd thoughts........its because...............you are getting double-minded......and finding no attraction in your dreams....or fearful of the sacrifices to make .....in order to fulfill your dream..........you have to self-analyse yourself....................what actually you want............are the sacrifies too much to achieve your dream.............is the dream really worth it..........or not.............it is common that in every day routing jobs and studies...........to get lose track of your dream..........you have to keep yourself in tocuh with your dream..........trhough freindship with japanese people...............knowing thier language.....knowing their culutre........watching movies...........getting know japan online..........etc....or..............decide early to quit your dream............if you find any other thing suitable....................one way to deeply self-analyse yourself to list out all the important factors ........iwht pros and cons............and give the weightage to each factor..........and finally, on the basis of that result............decide..........other common way...........is to do toss...........just throw the coin in the air.........and when it is in the air............look into your heart.........and see........what the heart is wishing for which end of hte coin........(you will instantly know)


I know, but I was afraid on setting up a long-term goal and then not being able to fulfill it. I face reality, aftersome years I'll be older and to live there my only choice is to get a job there, sponsored of course. I know I want it, been already preparing for it but you know... Getting a job being a foreigner in this specific country, it's kind of hard specially as other mate here said here 25yo gets harder.


----------



## myrrh

kaizoku20 said:


> I know, but I was afraid on setting up a long-term goal and then not being able to fulfill it. I face reality, aftersome years I'll be older and to live there my only choice is to get a job there, sponsored of course. I know I want it, been already preparing for it but you know... Getting a job being a foreigner in this specific country, it's kind of hard specially as other mate here said here 25yo gets harder.


You need to read my initial post again, as I answered all your questions pretty thoroughly. (You're welcome.) 

Basically, you'll need IT certs, working experience, and Japanese ability to Level 2. (Look at the job ads for examples of what's needed.) You most likely will not get a job teaching.

That said, aren't you from Spain? Just last week, Japan signed a treaty with Spain for a Work Holiday Visa. Here's the information:

Signing of the Japan-Spain Working Holiday Agreement ? Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan

This means you can now stay in Japan for up to one year and look for good jobs.

Again, you're welcome.


----------



## kaizoku20

myrrh said:


> You need to read my initial post again, as I answered all your questions pretty thoroughly. (You're welcome.)
> 
> Basically, you'll need IT certs, working experience, and Japanese ability to Level 2. (Look at the job ads for examples of what's needed.) You most likely will not get a job teaching.
> 
> That said, aren't you from Spain? Just last week, Japan signed a treaty with Spain for a Work Holiday Visa. Here's the information:
> 
> Signing of the Japan-Spain Working Holiday Agreement ? Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan
> 
> This means you can now stay in Japan for up to one year and look for good jobs.
> 
> Again, you're welcome.


My apologies. I read your first post and at first I saw it as a mountain I wouldn't be able to climb, I'm a bit of a gloomy person. 

Working holiday visa is something that happened this week, and I got to know like yesterday at 23:00. That changes the situation by quite a lot, so I have thought of something in the lines:

* Finish my bachelor in 4 years instead of 3

Due to taking 1 more year for the bachelor (I.e doing less subjects because of work), I'd finish at 25. So, taking advantage of that extra year:

* Instead of N3, reach N2 (Study harder for N5-4 to pass them sooner)
* Do online certifications 
* Keep getting work exp as I'm getting now (5-year working exp at least by the time I plan to leave)
* Keep doing projects and conferences.
* I'm saving currently 90% of my earnings, money for Working Holiday won't be a problem. 
* Meet natives through apps to make friends / contacts / speak 

How'd you see it? 

The only thing I'm afraid of is when I'm on a working holiday, it's only 1 year and not renewable. ****ing up would leave a hole in my CV and a loss of money 

Hope this plan makes sense, and thanks for your post.

Thanks for both posts of yours.


----------



## larabell

For what it's worth, I knew someone who came over on a working holiday (from Britain) and he had no trouble finding full-time employment within the first few weeks he was here. The company would have even sponsored a long-term visa had he wanted to stay. If you have reasonable skills in software development, you should have no problem. Software people are in as high demand here as elsewhere. Also, English isn't quite the obstacle in the tech industry that it seems to be in a business setting.

The biggest hurdle is that you generally need to possess a skill that companies can't easily find locally in order to justify the additional trouble of visa sponsorship and possible relocation. If you're already living here (on a working visa, if necessary), that's no longer an issue. If you speak half-way decent English, then you're back to competing on raw technical talent. Also, in my limited experience, age isn't as big a factor for tech positions. In fact, more work experience generally makes you more valuable as a lot of what IT people do isn't learned in school.

I see nothing wrong with your plan. It beats the vast majority of people who post here wanting to live in Japan with absolutely nothing to bring to the table. Good luck...


----------



## kaizoku20

larabell said:


> For what it's worth, I knew someone who came over on a working holiday (from Britain) and he had no trouble finding full-time employment within the first few weeks he was here. The company would have even sponsored a long-term visa had he wanted to stay. If you have reasonable skills in software development, you should have no problem. Software people are in as high demand here as elsewhere. Also, English isn't quite the obstacle in the tech industry that it seems to be in a business setting.
> 
> The biggest hurdle is that you generally need to possess a skill that companies can't easily find locally in order to justify the additional trouble of visa sponsorship and possible relocation. If you're already living here (on a working visa, if necessary), that's no longer an issue. If you speak half-way decent English, then you're back to competing on raw technical talent. Also, in my limited experience, age isn't as big a factor for tech positions. In fact, more work experience generally makes you more valuable as a lot of what IT people do isn't learned in school.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with your plan. It beats the vast majority of people who post here wanting to live in Japan with absolutely nothing to bring to the table. Good luck...


Seems better, at first I thought it was going to be impossible. My English skills are certificated with Cambridge examinations C1/C2. Just a question, with already living there you mean with a Working holiday visa or with a Working visa?


----------



## alicecolin

You are one of luckiest man in the world who fulfilled their dreams in their life. 
So have a fun and enjoy your life.


----------



## myrrh

kaizoku20 said:


> Working holiday visa is something that happened this week, and I got to know like yesterday at 23:00.


Hate to nitpick, but it is something that happened almost two weeks ago. 



kaizoku20 said:


> The only thing I'm afraid of is when I'm on a working holiday, it's only 1 year and not renewable. ****ing up would leave a hole in my CV and a loss of money


Why would it necessarily leave a hole in your CV? I mean, the whole point would be to go to Japan and apply for jobs, right? You can work on a working holiday visa.

Larabell makes a good point that "more work experience generally makes you more valuable as a lot of what IT people do isn't learned in school." That said, you will most likely not have sufficient work experience--in sufficiently impressive capacities and at sufficiently well-known companies--by the age of 25 to tip the balance. That is why I keep harping about getting your degree and certification in something, e.g., C++, Java, GIAC Secure Software, SAS Certified Base Programmers, SAS Certified Advanced Programmers, etc. 

Again, look at the actual job ads on the websites I shared. These will be the people you would be applying to upon arrival to Japan. At the very least, you need to be able to demonstrate your proficiency in C++ and Java, know how to work with multiple operating systems and understand how anti-virus and network security systems work. Many of these employers are also asking for 2 kyuu levels of Japanese proficiency--though if you interview with them and they like you, they will probably waive that requirement.

My two yen, anyway. I don't like to comment on people's five-year plans as it's impossible to predict the job market so far in advance. The only thing one can do is look at the actual ads and position oneself accordingly.

Good luck.


----------



## kaizoku20

myrrh said:


> Hate to nitpick, but it is something that happened almost two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it necessarily leave a hole in your CV? I mean, the whole point would be to go to Japan and apply for jobs, right? You can work on a working holiday visa.
> 
> Larabell makes a good point that "more work experience generally makes you more valuable as a lot of what IT people do isn't learned in school." That said, you will most likely not have sufficient work experience--in sufficiently impressive capacities and at sufficiently well-known companies--by the age of 25 to tip the balance. That is why I keep harping about getting your degree and certification in something, e.g., C++, Java, GIAC Secure Software, SAS Certified Base Programmers, SAS Certified Advanced Programmers, etc.
> 
> Again, look at the actual job ads on the websites I shared. These will be the people you would be applying to upon arrival to Japan. At the very least, you need to be able to demonstrate your proficiency in C++ and Java, know how to work with multiple operating systems and understand how anti-virus and network security systems work. Many of these employers are also asking for 2 kyuu levels of Japanese proficiency--though if you interview with them and they like you, they will probably waive that requirement.
> 
> My two yen, anyway. I don't like to comment on people's five-year plans as it's impossible to predict the job market so far in advance. The only thing one can do is look at the actual ads and position oneself accordingly.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks again. Yeah, you are right about the two weeks thing I just thought it was signed this week due to what we've seen on television. And I realised the day before writing the previous post, so sorry. My IT field is security so I'm proficent in multiple operative systems and how security works, but I'll take on certifications which demonstrate my skills despite my experience. 

Again, thanks. I'll set my sight on the future.


----------



## AncientGlory

When I got a job in Japan I was older than 25, I could not speak Japanese at all, I did not have a visa and I had no work experience in the industry. 

My advice, try try and try. I think Japan does not have enough people specially in IT.


----------

